# Cadet Expedition Juan De Fuca Trail



## xcameron (2 Apr 2008)

This is an expedition for selected Gold Star cadets from 28 May - 4 Jun.  and is open to only 8 (medically fit) cadets so if you are interested, complete the Fortress version of CATO 42-05, Annex A and submit it to your CO asap.


----------

